#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Вся правда о хлебе.

## Андрей Новиков

*Правила жизни. Вся правда о хлебе(2020г).*
Недавно в интернете появился интересный фильм украинских кинематографистов о том как и из чего  выпекают хлеб.Сегодня халатность производителей, массовое использование  пищевых добавок, консервантов и отсутствие контроля сделали его опасным. 
Рекомендую к просмотру.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Раз вся правда, тогда и подборка материалов о тяжелом заболевании - глютеновой энтеропатии, которая вызывается приемом хлеба и имеет разнообразные клинические проявления, когда годами лечат не известно от чего:
http://forum.irkmama.ru/index.php?showtopic=4967

----------


## Джигме

Вы это к тому что хлеб лучше не есть или лучше надо выбирать?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (24.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Правила жизни. Вся правда о хлебе*(2020г)*.


Гости из будущего ?)
Программа кстати хорошая, смотрел несколько передач по СТБ

----------


## Буль

> *Правила жизни. Вся правда о хлебе(2020г).*


Фильмы из будущего... интригует...  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.01.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вы это к тому что хлеб лучше не есть или лучше надо выбирать?


Это на самом деле к рекламе сайта Кунпен Делек. Посмотрите историю сообщений человека - http://board.buddhist.ru/search.php?searchid=1880433

По поводу фильма - даже смотреть не буду, поскольку тема качества современных продуктов питания изъзжена до дыр. Ничего нового, увы.

----------

Буль (23.11.2010), Слава Эркин (04.01.2012), Содпа Т (10.12.2012)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Вы это к тому что хлеб лучше не есть или лучше надо выбирать?


От чего русскому польза - от того немцу смерть.

----------


## Joy

*=)*




> ХЛЕБ - ВРЕДЕН!
> 1. Свыше 98 % осужденных преступников употребляли (и употребляют) хлеб.
> 2. Половина детей, в семьях которых употребляли хлеб, показывает результаты ниже среднего в тестах.
> 3. В XVIII веке, когда хлеб готовили дома, продолжительность жизни была на 50 лет меньше, женщины умирали при родах, свирепствовали тиф и лихорадка.
> 4. Свыше 90 % жестоких преступлений совершаются в течение 24 часов после употребления хлеба.
> 5. Хлеб изготавливают из «теста». Одного фунта теста достаточно, чтобы задушить мышь.
> 6. Средний американец съедает больше теста в хлебе в течение месяца!
> 7. Примитивные племена, не употребляющие хлеб, не болеют раком, болезнями Паркинсона и Альцгеймера, не страдают от остеопороза.
> 8. Хлеб вызывает привыкание. В ходе экспериментов, лица, лишенные хлеба и оставленные питаться водой, начинали умолять дать им хлеб уже через два дня.
> ...

----------

Aion (09.12.2012), Bob (04.01.2012), Dorje Dugarov (04.01.2012), Ersh (08.01.2012), Sforza (08.01.2012), Джигме (04.01.2012), Дмитрий Белов (09.12.2012), Дордже (03.01.2012), Дхармананда (12.12.2012), Иван Горяинов (16.01.2012), Кузьмич (03.01.2012), Кунсанг (04.01.2012), Тао (03.01.2012), Уэф (08.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

старый пошлый анекдот...

приходит мужик один к любовнице... занимаются они секаса
вдруг откуда ни возьмись приезжает муж этой женщины и остается дома на месяц.
женщина в спешке прячет любовника в подвал

через месяц муж уезжает, женщина нагая открывает подвал и говорит - Я и моя "П" твоя. Из подвала высовывается рука и умоляюще говорит - "П" не надо, дайте ХЛЕБА

----------

Alex (07.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.01.2012)

----------


## Alex

У Лескова есть рассказ по мотивам этого анекдота.

----------


## Джигме

> старый пошлый анекдот...
> 
> приходит мужик один к любовнице... занимаются они секаса
> вдруг откуда ни возьмись приезжает муж этой женщины и остается дома на месяц.
> женщина в спешке прячет любовника в подвал
> 
> через месяц муж уезжает, женщина нагая открывает подвал и говорит - Я и моя "П" твоя. Из подвала высовывается рука и умоляюще говорит - "П" не надо, дайте ХЛЕБА


Сразу видна наркотическая зависимость :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (08.01.2012), Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## К Дордже

Новости с третьего канала (на ютубе) - "Термофильные дрожжи. Хлеб которым нас убивают!"

----------


## Нико

А хлеб и просто изделия из теста -- это равнозначные понятия? Если да, тибетцы каждый день едят такие изделия. Про цампу вообще не говорю.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А хлеб и просто изделия из теста -- это равнозначные понятия? Если да, тибетцы каждый день едят такие изделия. Про цампу вообще не говорю.


И просто изделия из теста, и дрожжевой хлеб — всё едят. И даже рис последнее время  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Думаю, если бы были какие-то глобальные проблемы с таким главным продуктом как хлеб, то Пандито Хамбо Лама XXIV, возглавляющий Буддийскую Традиционную Сангху России, обязательно предупредил бы об этом россиян.

----------

Нико (11.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И просто изделия из теста, и дрожжевой хлеб — всё едят. И даже рис последнее время


Я точно не знаю, где именно Вы живёте, но тут такая ситуация: тибетцы, рождённые в Индии, едят рис в немеренных количествах. А те, кто родился в Тибете, рис не любят. Тингмо, момо, тукпа -- вот их еда основная.

----------


## Содпа Т

Хлеб конечно хорошо,сытно,и все такое.На мой взгляд,лучше зерновые.. :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я точно не знаю, где именно Вы живёте, но тут такая ситуация: тибетцы, рождённые в Индии, едят рис в немеренных количествах. А те, кто родился в Тибете, рис не любят. Тингмо, момо, тукпа -- вот их еда основная.


Не говорю, что любят, но готовят и едят иногда. Основная —цампа и тукпа, да.

----------

Нико (11.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Да, в России последние десятилетия хлеб превратился в несъедобную субстанцию. Хлеб - это святое для русского человека, и это отняли. Вот на Ланке хлеб так хлеб пекут в маленьких пекарнях, по вкусу почти саратовский калач, который в Саратове перестали печь после развала СССР.
Для тех, кто любит хороший хлеб, выход один: купить формы, хорошую муку, яйца и т.п., замешивать тесто и выпекать хлеб самостоятельно в духовке, пару раз в неделю по 3-4 буханки.
P.S. Фильм не смотрел, но то что хлеб стал отвратительного качества, трудно не заметить, хотя последние пару лет я его практически не ел.

----------

Содпа Т (11.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да, в России последние десятилетия хлеб превратился в несъедобную субстанцию. Хлеб - это святое для русского человека, и это отняли. Вот на Ланке хлеб так хлеб пекут в маленьких пекарнях, по вкусу почти саратовский калач, который в Саратове перестали печь после развала СССР.
> Для тех, кто любит хороший хлеб, выход один: купить формы, хорошую муку, яйца и т.п., замешивать тесто и выпекать хлеб самостоятельно в духовке, пару раз в неделю по 3-4 буханки.


Не согласна. Обожаю бородинский хлеб, и всех прошу привезти. А вот тут хлеб никакой.

----------

Читтадхаммо (12.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Не согласна. Обожаю бородинский хлеб, и всех прошу привезти. А вот тут хлеб никакой.


Да бородинский еще более-менее, хотя тоже стал какой-то клеклый, а вот белый хлеб в буханках и батоны, стали просто отвратительные. Конечно можно найти и в России хлеб отменного качества, но только как правило в супермаркетах для буржуев по 100-150 рублей за буханку, или в каких-нибудь недавно открытых мини-пекарнях, стремящихся завлечь покупателей качеством, которое со временем сойдет на нет.

----------

Читтадхаммо (12.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да бородинский еще более-менее, хотя тоже стал какой-то клеклый, а вот белый хлеб в буханках и батоны, стали просто отвратительные. Конечно можно найти и в России хлеб отменного качества, но только как правило в супермаркетах для буржуев по 100-150 рублей за буханку, или в каких-нибудь недавно открытых мини-пекарнях, стремящихся завлечь покупателей качеством, которое со временем сойдет на нет.


Вы тут поживите, тогда российский хлеб оцените. Клеклый -- не клеклый. Я уже эти индийские лепешки терпеть ненавижу. )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.12.2012), Читтадхаммо (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Тингмо, момо, тукпа -- вот их еда основная.


А что это?

----------


## Буль

> Для тех, кто любит хороший хлеб, выход один: купить формы, хорошую муку, яйца и т.п., замешивать тесто и выпекать хлеб самостоятельно в духовке, пару раз в неделю по 3-4 буханки.


А яйца-то в хлебе к чему?  :EEK!:

----------


## Joy

> Да, в России последние десятилетия хлеб превратился в несъедобную субстанцию. Хлеб - это святое для русского человека, и это отняли. Вот на Ланке хлеб так хлеб пекут в маленьких пекарнях, по вкусу почти саратовский калач, который в Саратове перестали печь после развала СССР.
> Для тех, кто любит хороший хлеб, выход один: купить формы, хорошую муку, яйца и т.п., замешивать тесто и выпекать хлеб самостоятельно в духовке, пару раз в неделю по 3-4 буханки.
> P.S. Фильм не смотрел, но то что хлеб стал отвратительного качества, трудно не заметить, хотя последние пару лет я его практически не ел.


Самому печь, по опыту, - неблагодарное дело, много мороки и нездоровая привязанность к пище. Лучше вовсе не есть.
и да, яйца не нужны, состав: мука, вода, дрожжи.

----------


## Буль

> Самому печь, по опыту, - неблагодарное дело, много мороки и нездоровая привязанность к пище. Лучше вовсе не есть.


А "здоровая" привязанность к пище -- это когда кто-то другой готовит?




> и да, яйца не нужны, состав: мука, вода, дрожжи.


Соль забыли.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Жить вообще вредно. Ужс.

----------


## Joy

> А "здоровая" привязанность к пище -- это когда кто-то другой готовит?


здоровая привязанность - миф и оксюморон  :Wink: 
с культистами жраки говорить о жраке - страшное дело =)




> Соль забыли.


да. Соль.

----------

Леонид Ш (12.12.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Не согласна. Обожаю бородинский хлеб, и всех прошу привезти. А вот тут хлеб никакой.


Да,в Индии хлеб сильно уж белый и рыхлый ,так как из кукурной муки видимо делается .Я всегда покупал английские сухари ,а черного хлеба вообще  там не  видел .

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Вы тут поживите, тогда российский хлеб оцените. Клеклый -- не клеклый. Я уже эти индийские лепешки терпеть ненавижу. )))


Вы еще непальские рисовые лепешки не ели -это только на  любителя,они с  виду очень аппетитны даже похожи на  наш хворост ,но на  вкус отвратительны и еще жарят их на каком-то животном масле ,которое моментально стынет как баранье, но баранина там очень дорогая вроде я пришел к  выводу  что на обезьяньем жиру.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Да бородинский еще более-менее, хотя тоже стал какой-то клеклый, а вот белый хлеб в буханках и батоны, стали просто отвратительные. Конечно можно найти и в России хлеб отменного качества, но только как правило в супермаркетах для буржуев по 100-150 рублей за буханку, или в каких-нибудь недавно открытых мини-пекарнях, стремящихся завлечь покупателей качеством, которое со временем сойдет на нет.


Хлеб сейчас в  основном стали печь гастарбайтеры и  поэтому такого качества получается ,так как они нанимают фактически бомжей или сильно пьющих что-бы не  платить им ,или привозят своих рабов ,которые и туалет прямо в  пекарне ходят особено зимой.Я всегда в  магазине спрашиваю чья пекарня и  если армянская то не  беру .А с СЭСу толку нет теперь ,бакшиш и все проблемы решены .

----------


## Кунсанг

> Хлеб сейчас в  основном стали печь гастарбайтеры и  поэтому такого качества получается ,так как они нанимают фактически бомжей или сильно пьющих что-бы не  платить им ,или привозят своих рабов ,которые и туалет прямо в  пекарне ходят особено зимой.Я всегда в  магазине спрашиваю чья пекарня и  если армянская то не  беру .А с СЭСу толку нет теперь ,бакшиш и все проблемы решены .


Не знаю, сталкивался с двумя армянскими пекарнями, не сказать что у них так все плохо, мне показалось, что армяне наоборот хлопочут о качестве. Девушка армянка из пекарни возмущалась качеством торта Наполеона, который лежит в каждом магазине и в который добавляют химию для долгого хранения. Она рассказывала, что когда надкусила этот торт, во рту что-то зашипело. Что там могло шипеть? - возмущалась она. А они мол, в своей пекарне принципиально за чистоту продуктов от химии. В советское время мой дядя живший в деревне однажды надолго бросил покупать магазинский хлеб и дело было так, что он зашел в районном центре в пекарню и увидел такую картину - в чане с тестом стоит большая русская женщина и месит тесто грязными ногами. Ему стало настолько плохо что он очень долго потом не мог покупать магазинский хлеб и действительно, что происходит там в пекарнях одним им известно. Знакомый также перестал покупать печенья, пряники и т.д. после работы на кондитерке. Антисанитария говорил, все что из чана вываливается на грязный пол, обратно кладется. Печенье лопатами с грязного пола собирали говорит, крысы рядом бегают. Но это давно было, хотя ничего наверно не поменялось.

----------

Содпа Т (12.12.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В советское время мой дядя живший в деревне однажды надолго бросил покупать магазинский хлеб и дело было так, что он зашел в районном центре в пекарню и увидел такую картину - в чане с тестом стоит большая русская женщина и месит тесто грязными ногами. Ему стало настолько плохо что он очень долго потом не мог покупать магазинский хлеб и действительно, что происходит там в пекарнях одним им известно. Знакомый также перестал покупать печенья, пряники и т.д. после работы на кондитерке. Антисанитария говорил, все что из чана вываливается на грязный пол, обратно кладется. Печенье лопатами с грязного пола собирали говорит, крысы рядом бегают. Но это давно было, хотя ничего наверно не поменялось.


Мы же буддисты. Настоящий йогин, должен без отвращения и из помойки есть, какие проблемы?

Да и монах, достигший определенной духовной реализации равнодушен к качеству пищи и не брезглив.

"Маха Кассапа собирал подаяние, не теряя своего достоинства, и не оказывал предпочтения ни богатым, ни бедным. Будда особо отметил это качество Маха Кассапы, как и вообще отсутствие у Маха Кассапы беспокойства по поводу того, имеет ли он хорошую пищу, одежду или ночлег (КС 1). Спокойное отношение Маха Кассапы к подобным вещам доходило поистине до удивительных размеров. В "Тхерагатхе" упоминается случай, когда пищу Маха Кассапе подносил больной проказой и в чащу для сбора подаяния упал его отгнивший палец. Маха Кассапа отодвинул палец и спокойно съел поднесённую пищу (Тхерaгатха 18)".

----------

Joy (12.12.2012), Lion Miller (13.12.2012), Богдан Б (12.12.2012), Дмитрий Белов (12.12.2012), Содпа Т (12.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Мы же буддисты. Настоящий йогин, должен без отвращения и из помойки есть, какие проблемы?


Проблемы в том, что не все здесь настоящие йогины, и даже не все хотят этими настоящими йогинами становиться.




> Да и монах, достигший определенной духовной реализации равнодушен к качеству пищи и не брезглив.


И не все здесь монахи.

----------

Aion (13.12.2012), Нико (13.12.2012)

----------


## Буль

> В советское время мой дядя живший в деревне однажды надолго бросил покупать магазинский хлеб и дело было так, что он зашел в районном центре в пекарню и увидел такую картину - в чане с тестом стоит большая русская женщина и месит тесто грязными ногами.


Ну, конечно, русская, какая же ещё? В пекарнях специально ставят чаны, и в каждый из них -- по русской женщине с грязными ногами. Это самый экономичный способ замешивания теста. Тестомешалки применяют только в западной части России, где не хватает русских баб с грязными ногами.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Pema Sonam (12.12.2012), Кузьмич (14.12.2012), Леонид Ш (12.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2012)

----------


## Содпа Т

> Проблемы...


Хорошо звучит :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

> Ну, конечно, русская, какая же ещё? В пекарнях специально ставят чаны, и в каждый из них -- по русской женщине с грязными ногами. Это самый экономичный способ замешивания теста. Тестомешалки применяют только в западной части России, где не хватает русских баб с грязными ногами.


А Вы в курсе, как в Италии вино делают? Тоже грязными ногами виноград месят. ))))

----------


## Нико

> А что это?


Тингмо -- просто такие кругляшки из теста с разрыхлителем.  На пару делаются. Момо -- пельмени на пару. Тугпа -- лапша с супом. ))))

----------


## Нико

> Хлеб сейчас в  основном стали печь гастарбайтеры и  поэтому такого качества получается ,так как они нанимают фактически бомжей или сильно пьющих что-бы не  платить им ,или привозят своих рабов ,которые и туалет прямо в  пекарне ходят особено зимой.Я всегда в  магазине спрашиваю чья пекарня и  если армянская то не  беру .А с СЭСу толку нет теперь ,бакшиш и все проблемы решены .


Пару лет назад в Москве, на метро Полянка, кажется, зашла в армянскую забегаловку. Там, как же это называется? Мясо куриное, завернутое в лаваш.... С соусом. Так понравилось, что две порции взяла!

----------

